# Application



## Matthew4567 (15 Jan 2012)

This email is regards to my application.I started my application at the Mississauga Recuitiment office for Aircraft maintance as this was for the payed college program.I started studying day and night for the aptitude test .I then wrote my aptitude test and my Math wasnt the greatest but my English and spatial ability were good.I spoke with the reviewing person for the aptitude test and he just told me I didn't pass and to comeback in 3months for cfat waiver.I didn't know what to think because of what he said.i then for the next 3months began reviewing more for the aptitude test and it was January I wrote my first aptitude test and it would be April when I would be able to write it again.I was told to call in march to book it for April.I was in grade 12 and would start school at 8:00 and would end school at 5:00 and it would be difficult to call while I only had a half an hour break and no cell phone use as it was a private school.I called when I could and left numerous messages and did not get a call back and I tried for 1month and then went back to the Mississauga office again and they said my application/file was closed and would need to go down to the Toronto recruitment office to reopen it.I wUwent down to the recruitment office and they said my file hasnt arrived yet and then called in to see if it was there and it wasn't.i then called 2weeks later and it was arrived and the front desk fowarded me to the file manager for my file to boo another date and I tried numerous times and emails and phonecalls and no one has gotten back to me.

I contacted the local reserve unit in Toronto the Lorne Scots and told there is a postion for me.I then reapplied through them and got a call saying thier waiting for my application and I kept on calling the Toronto recruitment office and no one has yet to contact me.

I provided all correct information on my application and I was a cadet for 1 1/2 years as I was 17 when I joined which is really late and I knew I wanted a career in the Canadian forces.i attended every activity and was awarded many awards from ontario provicinal command and the legion award for excellence.

I am sending you this email in regards to my file and the situation on it. I have tried numerous times in calling the Toronto recruitment office and I have left messages and no one has returned my phone calls and emails.I attend college and I start school at 8am and end at 5:00 monday to friday with 2 half hour breaks and its hard for me to contact the recruitment office. This position is for LorneScots(Reserves).I am trying my best in this situation to contact the recruitment office but its very hard.I am still interested in the Reserves.


Thank You
Matthew


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jan 2012)

And you want us do do........what ?


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> And you want us do do........what ?



Run the message down for him silly....he's busy....


----------



## dimsum (15 Jan 2012)

A)  Don't give out your number like that.
B)  The reserves will have parade nights (past 5pm.)  Check online to see when they are and apply then.

I resisted the urge to say something snarky.  Maybe I should anyway.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jan 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Maybe I should anyway.



With the portions quoted below, how could you not ?



			
				Matthew4567 said:
			
		

> ........ its hard for me .......... its very hard.



To the OP, find out what night of the week the unit works and pay them a polite visit. I'm sure they will help you. Assuming of course, that this is not hard for you to do.

Best solution i can think of.


----------



## dimsum (15 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> With the portions quoted below, how could you not ?



I'm being nice.  Call it a new year's resolution or something.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jan 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm being nice.  Call it a new year's resolution or something.



Or is it that you don't want to tempt karma as you must only have one horseshoe left to fall out of your *** ?


----------



## Matthew4567 (15 Jan 2012)

I have contacted them and was called In December I would be sworn in January 10 and got a call I would not be sworn in last week saying their missing my paperwork.and can Lu go e me a proper explanantion of what to do


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jan 2012)

I do not understand what you are asking. I'm not sure i even understand the rest of what you are saying. Could you try again but clearly.

Just trying to help.


----------



## dimsum (15 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Or is it that you don't want to tempt karma as you must only have one horseshoe left to fall out of your *** ?



I'm glad you think there's still one!   ;D


----------



## dimsum (15 Jan 2012)

Matthew4567 said:
			
		

> I have contacted them and was called In December I would be sworn in January 10 and got a call I would not be sworn in last week saying their missing my paperwork.and can Lu go e me a proper explanantion of what to do



Look, none of us can do this for you.  This is an unofficial website about the Canadian Forces; we aren't the recruiters here (well, one may be but if so, he/she hasn't said anything.)  Call them again, ask what they need and go complete it.


----------



## nmullis (16 Jan 2012)

Im sorry but if your seriously looking for a future career with CF, and calling isnt working for you. Im sure it wont hurt to miss one morning of school to go to the RC and speak to someone. Its your information is getting toss around, i dont think sitting by the phone is helping.


----------



## Waters81 (18 Jan 2012)

Just my  :2c:
This is just my experience in the recruiting process over the last 4 years, emailing is useless and phoning usually doesn't work worth a damn, the best thing to do would be to physically go down to your local RC and ask whatever questions you may have. You may have to wait  to see someone, but at least you know your questions will be answered, and the bonus is that at the recruiters can put a face to a name when you do call.
Again, that's just my experience.


----------



## Dan_7698 (18 Jan 2012)

^yup

if you really want it then miss an unimportant morning or afternoon of school and go down there yourself.


----------



## jsn12700 (18 Jan 2012)

Matthew4567 said:
			
		

> I have contacted them and was called In December I would be sworn in January 10 and got a call I would not be sworn in last week saying their missing my paperwork.and can Lu go e me a proper explanantion of what to do



Same situation happened to me. I was supposed to be sworn on the 10th but got a call a week before that I am missing a medical form . Today I went to CFRC toronto to hand in all of it. 
From your post I believe you applied for a regular force job at first and now applying for the reserves. I think you might be missing the PT test which is required if you are joining the reserves, but thats only what I think so its not for sure.
Call them or go to CRFC. Don't give up!


----------

